# Audiobahn Dual Voice Coil Impendance



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I have a High Excursion Audiobahn 800 watt sub

It has dual voice coils.

I believe this sub is a 4 ohm sub, If I hook both voice coils up is it running at 2 ohms then when I hook it up to my amp? If not, will it run 2 ohms if I hook another 4 ohm sub up to my amp?

How can I change the impedance of my amp? Is that how?

Sorry for the newbie questions but this profile amp I bought is the first amp I have ever owned besides my harmon kardon home theater amp

Thanks


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright I have a High Excursion Audiobahn 800 watt sub
> 
> It has dual voice coils.
> 
> ...


do you mean 4 ohm sub as in each voice coil is 4 ohms? if so, then you can hook each sub up at 2 ohms or at 8 ohms. if you hook it up at 2 ohms, then hook another sub up like that to the amp, then the amp will be pushin 1 ohm or 4 ohms... again depending on the wiring. what kind of amp is it? what is it stable to (the least amount of ohms it can push) and how many channels is it? if you let me know that info, then i'll tell you the best way to wire it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

if it's dual 4ohm, then yes if you wire it in parallel it will show the amp a 2ohm load

edit: too slow...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright man thanks. I understand now. HEHE the UPS man just came!


----------

